# újule/pélense



## sepilicious

¿Qué quiere újule? ¿Sólo se usa en México? ¿Lo usan todas las clases sociales, es decir es rural, urbano, etc?

Otra pregunta: 
¿Es estándar una frase así?
"Mejor ustedes dos pélense" (en vez de "mejor ustedes dos se pelean" o "mejor ustedes dos se peleen")
Si no, ¿quienes creen que hablan así? 

Gracias


----------



## Miguelillo 87

La frase quedaría mejor como.- uds dos péleense...

Acerca del újule. (con una u muy prolongada)
Pues es una frase que a veces se te escapa por aahí decirla.
Creo que no es comñun su uso. Y todos la dicen pero una vez al mes.
Creo que lo usan más los viejos.


----------



## pejeman

sepilicious said:


> ¿Qué quiere újule? ¿Sólo se usa en México? ¿Lo usan todas las clases sociales, es decir es rural, urbano, etc?
> 
> Otra pregunta:
> ¿Es estándar una frase así?
> "Mejor ustedes dos pélense" (en vez de "mejor ustedes dos se pelean" o "mejor ustedes dos se peleen")
> Si no, ¿quienes creen que hablan así?
> 
> Gracias


 
¡Újule! lo usamos todos los mexicanos, en un momento u otro. Es coloquial y no formal, desde luego.

"Pélense" quiera decir "huyan" (run away, get out of here).

Es una expresión grosera desde luego, pero muchos la usamos, por brevedad.

Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

sepilicious said:


> ¿Qué quiere újule? ¿Sólo se usa en México? ¿Lo usan todas las clases sociales, es decir es rural, urbano, etc?
> 
> Otra pregunta:
> ¿Es estándar una frase así?
> "Mejor ustedes dos pélense" (en vez de "mejor ustedes dos se pelean" o "mejor ustedes dos se peleen")
> Si no, ¿quienes creen que hablan así?
> 
> Gracias


 
*Pélense* no es lo mismo que *peléense.*

*Mejor ustedes dos pélense* significa, *mejor ustedes dos váyanse de aquí (huyan, corran)*

Hace muchísimo que no veía la palabra újule, es una interjección puede expresar preocupación.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

AH perdón entendí péleense del verbo pelear, no pélense del verbo. LÁRGUENSE.


----------



## indigoio

sepilicious said:


> ¿Qué quiere újule? ¿Sólo se usa en México? ¿Lo usan todas las clases sociales, es decir es rural, urbano, etc?


Éste _újule/újules_ es una expresión de asombro. Parece ser que se desprende del _híjole_ pero no estoy segura del origen.

Por ejemplo:
Y: _¡Me robaron la cartera!_
Z: _¡Újules!_

Es una expresión muy coloquial, urbana y al parecer utilizada por todos excepto por la clase social alta. Creo que sólo se usa en México, pero veamos si sale algún otro hispanohablante a desmentirme.



sepilicious said:


> "Mejor ustedes dos pélense" (en vez de "mejor ustedes dos se pelean"  o "mejor ustedes dos se peleen"  )



"Pelarse" no tiene nada qué ver con "pelearse". "Mejor ustedes dos pélense" significa algo así como ustedes dos _váyanse/huyan/escapen_... en fin, _desaparézcanse_, y normalmente denota a gran velocidad. Es también coloquial. 

_-Yo también me pelo
-Tú, pélate, que te atrapan._


----------



## Miguelillo 87

También la usamos cuando se nos olvida algo.
újule se me olvido la cartera en el baño.
Es muy parecido al Híjole.


----------



## sepilicious

¡Gracias por las respuestas!
En cuanto a lo de "pélense", sí que yo lo habia confundido con pelear. Gracias por corregirme. De todos modos lo que preguntaba era que si es normal que en esta construcción con "mejor" el pronombre reflexivo venga después del verbo.
¿No se suele hacerlo así?:
mejor + subjuntivo
mejor ustedes dos se pelen
mejor eches una siesta


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Lo correcto para tus frases es 
Mejor que + subjuntivo

Es mejor que te eches una siesta

Es mejor que leas ese libro
Es mejor que seas una buena persona
Mejor+infinito
Es mejor ser una buena persona que..
Es mejor leer que no hacerlo
Es mejor hacer deporte que drogarte


----------



## indigoio

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Acerca del újule. (con una u muy prolongada)
> Creo que lo usan más los viejos.


*Újule!!!*  No creo, eh?





Miguelillo 87 said:


> Lo correcto para tus frases es
> Mejor que + subjuntivo
> 
> Es mejor que te eches una siesta
> 
> Es mejor que leas ese libro
> Es mejor que seas una buena persona
> Mejor+infinito
> Es mejor ser una buena persona que..
> Es mejor leer que no hacerlo
> Es mejor hacer deporte que drogarte



De acuerdo con Miguelillo.


----------



## pejeman

Sin retobar a lo que dijo Miguelillo, en este caso se trata de un imperativo. ¡Ustedes dos: mejor pélense!

Bueno. Por hoy, mejor me pelo.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Del újule es que auqnue yo lo digo, escuchaba más a mi bisabuela decirlo, es decir ella lo decia dos o tres veces por día y yo sólo lo oigo 1 o dos veces por semana.
Pero tal vez ésto es sólo en mi entorno


----------



## Coyoacan

_*Újule*_.... llegué tarde a este post!  ya se _*peló *_el forero sepilicious que preguntó! 


Como ya te habrás dado cuenta por las explicaciones previas, Sepi, PÉLENSE se puede hasta conjugar (wow) y ÚJULE es una expresión algo equivalente a "DANG!" y las demás que se le parezcan...  _(claro, habrá algún especialista a continuación que de seguro te va __disectar las más detalladas complejidades de dang! vs újule! ... yo diría: hazles caso.)_ 


Saludos!


----------



## sepilicious

jaja. No me he pelado, nomás sigo leyendo sus respuestas bien informativas. ¡újule! tantas respuestas.


----------



## CABARET

Sólo porque está muy dicertido esto, anexo expresiones que se pueden usar en vez de "Újule":
Sopas, chin, mmta,uta, ssss, híjole, noooombre.
Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

expresiones muy mexicanas todas!!! y cuantas tienen los mexicanos , no?
Por aca más al sur, diriamos: 
Perrroooo!!, Vergaciooonnn!, Naaaaguaraaa!, Que Molleja!, Pija camara!.... y las que se me escapan. todas coloquiales por supuesto.


----------



## mirx

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Del újule es que auqnue yo lo digo, escuchaba más a mi bisabuela decirlo, es decir ella lo decia dos o tres veces por día y yo sólo lo oigo 1 o dos veces por semana.
> Pero tal vez ésto es sólo en mi entorno


 

Felicidades, estoy totalmente impresionado por la exactitud con la que cuentas las veces que usas una palabra. Tú y otros mexicanos mencionaron "híjole" cómo saber si no es "íjole".

Respondiendo a la pregunta.

Si. Újule es utilizado en todos los contextos sociales -en unos más que en otros- y creo que más bien tiene que ver con el lenguaje familiar que con las clases sociales.

Y la segunda pregunta.

A mi parecer "pélense" no es usado en las clases "educadas".


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Dos cosas mirx.

Gracias por notar mi incansable tarea de contar cuántas veces uno usa una palabra ha ha ha

dos.- Te apoyo, pélense no se escucha muy bien, digo no es una gracería pero al final de cuentas no es un apalabra de la alta alcurnia de la societé mexicana.


----------



## Coyoacan

_*-"Pélense hijoss!.. ai' viene la tiraa!*_"  

Se oye como de barrio de Tepito.  [uno de los más peligrosos barrios de la ciudad de México].  Pero con todo lo que suena feo... _la neta_, se lo he oído a más personas que solamente "tepiteños"

¡Que la RAE nos ampare!

Saludos!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues con el pélense sí, ya eso de la tira, sí suena medio naquito aja ja ja ja


----------



## pejeman

También pelarse es cortarse el pelo, hacerse el pelo y morirse. Cuando murió un cantante de rock muy conocido en sus tiempos, un mal chiste era:

-¿Por qué no te pelas como el Bibi?

-¿Cómo? (Queriendo preguntar cómo era ese estilo de corte de pelo)

-Así (Y el chistoso chasqueaba los dedos, para indicar premura, rapidez; y es que el Bibi murió de repente).

Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

mirx said:


> Tú y otros mexicanos mencionaron "híjole" cómo saber si no es "íjole".


 
Probablemente provenga de un disimulado hijodela@#$%%, pero es sólo una hipótesis mía.


*Otros mexicanismos: órale, ándale, híjole, éjele, quihúbole, école, épale, újule, úchale*


----------



## pejeman

Janis Joplin said:


> Probablemente provenga de un disimulado hijodela@#$%%, (*) pero es sólo una hipótesis mía.
> 
> 
> *Otros mexicanismos: órale, ándale, híjole, éjele, quihúbole, école, épale, újule, úchale*


 
Híjuela, que se usa en Sonora, viene justamente de ahí (*).

Saludos.


----------



## Coyoacan

Janis Joplin said:


> *Otros mexicanismos: órale, ándale, híjole, éjele, quihúbole, école, épale, újule, úchale*



_*ínguesu*_!  Cuantas _*netas se aventó La Janis*_!!  Vientos por tí, esa mi Janis, andas bien avispón verdeee!

Ya en un tono menos "Ñero" y más serio:  Deveras que sí es cierto, Janis (y los demás que nos lean de otras culturas) si quieren sentirse como en casa, estas palabras [que casi son frases en sí mismas] son MUY ampliamente usadas por el grueso de la comunidad mexicana, me atrevería a decir, en todos los estados (si no al menor en la mayoría) con sus variantes; y pueden ser usadas por todos ustedes...  Si se fijan, casi todas son alguna mutación de la queja "uuhh"  cuando hay algo que acentuar, ya para mal o para bien.  En cuanto al uso específico, pus pregunten, y veremos qué les podemos cooperar, pero en realidad se divierte uno más experimentando usar una o dos o todas en diferentes contextos, y a ver qué reacción recibes de la gente!  (jeje)

*Hijoles*, ya se me hizo tarde, nos vemos...Saludos!


----------



## Janis Joplin

Inguesú es más contemporánea como Utam...o Mkla...


----------



## sepilicious

Saludos a todos
En cuanto a "pelarse" ¿hay una conexión con "pelado"? Si no me equivoco creo que pelado quiere decir algo así como pervertido, ¿no? 

Y en cuanto a los otros Mexicanismos...
*Otros mexicanismos: órale, ándale, híjole, éjele, quihúbole, école, épale, újule, úchale*
Se me hace interesante que todos terminan con "le" y me parece que en el habla mexicana es muy comun añadir un "le" a los verbos y que yo sepa el "le" no tiene referente en el mundo
pásale
éntrale
córrele
báilale


----------



## Janis Joplin

sepilicious said:


> Saludos a todos
> En cuanto a "pelarse" ¿hay una conexión con "pelado"? Si no me equivoco creo que pelado quiere decir algo así como pervertido, ¿no?


 
No, no tiene relación.  Pelado se le dice a alguien que es obsceno pero también a alguien que es pobre o sin educación .

Es un pelado (se la pasa diciendo o haciendo peladeces (obscenidades)

Es un pelado (no tiene en que caerse muerto o no tiene educación)


----------



## ROSANGELUS

sepilicious said:


> Saludos a todos
> En cuanto a "pelarse" ¿hay una conexión con "pelado"? Si no me equivoco creo que pelado quiere decir algo así como pervertido, ¿no?
> 
> .....me parece que en el habla mexicana es muy comun añadir un "le" a los verbos y que yo sepa el "le" no tiene referente en el mundo
> pásale
> éntrale
> córrele
> báilale


 
_Pelarse_ aca en venezuela se utiliza como emborracharse en algunas regiones.
y _pelado_ se le dice a los muchachitos, niños ó jovenes....

con respecto a uso de "le", tambien en colombia he escuchado mucho ese uso pero con "mosle"
pasémosle, entremosle, corramosle, bailemosle.....
Saludos


----------



## pejeman

Janis Joplin said:


> No, no tiene relación. Pelado se le dice a alguien que es obsceno pero también a alguien que es pobre o sin educación .
> 
> Es un pelado (se la pasa diciendo o haciendo peladeces (obscenidades)
> 
> Es un pelado (no tiene en que caerse muerto o no tiene educación)


 
En Sonora, pelado o _pelao_ no se usa como grosero, sino como individuo, o sujeto. "En la camioneta iban tres pelados_"_ "¿Y ese pelado qué quiere?".

Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

pejeman said:


> En Sonora, pelado o _pelao_ no se usa como grosero, sino como individuo, o sujeto. "En la camioneta iban tres pelados_"_ "¿Y ese pelado qué quiere?".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Tienes razón pelao, ya se me andaba olvidando.


----------



## pejeman

Janis Joplin said:


> Tienes razón pelao, ya se me andaba olvidando.


 
O pelando.


----------



## kbgato

Miguelillo 87 said:


> La frase quedaría mejor como.- uds dos péleense...
> 
> Creo que lo usan más los viejos.



Ujule, Pues tambien lo digo y no me siento viejito.


----------



## Hesterbeat

¡Cuánto me gustaría saber más español de allende los mares!

Son expresiones preciosas, super enxebres.

A mí sólo se me ocurren las aburridas versiones peninsulares:

"Anda, me he dejado las llaves..."

"Vaya, me he dejado las llaves..."

"Mierda (enfadado y vulgar), me he dejado las llaves..."


----------



## zumac

ROSANGELUS said:


> ......y _pelado_ se le dice a los muchachitos, niños ó jovenes....
> Saludos


 
En Puerto Rico, a los muchachitos le suelen decir carajitos.
En México, es muy común decirles escuincles.

Saludos.


----------



## kbgato

Pues parece que vamos cambiando de hilo. He escuchado que a los pequeños en el norte de Mexico les dicen bukis, plebes, morritos.


----------



## Brenduchis

¿Pelarse es una grosería ? Pues para estas épocas ya no tanto, y digamos que sí, como dicen, la gente educada no dice: _pélense, pélense que ahí viene mi suegra... _eso sí es más de barrio, aunque entre jóvenes, para oirse más .... _cool _también la dicen (me incluyo já). Tipo:

Equis: Nomaa we, estábamos tomando unas chelas we, afuera de la facu we, y que llegan los de seguridad a hacer redada we y que nos pelaaamos weee...
Tú: No maaa weee!

Nomaa, también es como újule, que sería la contracción de no manches/no mames.

Újule... ha de ser como híjole que yo digo que viene de hijo (pero no me hagan mucho caso :/)



Pelar también tiene muchas acepciones ahora que analizo hahaha...
1. Huir <-- modismo mexicano
2. Hacer caso <-- modismo mexicano
3. Quitarle la cascara a algo
4. Emborracharse <-- modismo venezolano
5. ¿?


----------



## Janis Joplin

Brenduchis said:


> ¿Pelarse es una grosería ?


 
Puede serlo en México.

"Me la pelas" (No me haces nada)
"Ese bato me la pela" (Ese tipo no puede conmigo)
"Me la pelé" (No pude hacer lo que se me dio la gana)

Obviamente lo que se está "pelando" tiene clara alusión fálica.


----------

